#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Nuclear Engineering

## proten

Can anyone please suggest colleges to persue b.tech in nuclear engg.. and also for m.tech....
the admission procedure...





  Similar Threads: Nuclear Engineering Nuclear Engineering Hand book by Kenneth D. kok Theory of nuclear resonance in engineering chemistry free classroom notes download Nuclear Magnetic Resonance (nmr) in engineering chemistry free pdf download Nuclear energy in environmental engineering  free pdf download

----------


## kish

> Can anyone please suggest colleges to persue b.tech in nuclear engg.. and also for m.tech....
> the admission procedure...


I know of one SRM university in Chennai that offers B.Tech in Nuclear Engg.....for MTech...there is IIT Madras & Kanpur...also there is homi bhabha institute in mumbai....

----------


## samah

Yup, the Nuclear Engg & Tech deptt in IIT Kanpur is one of the best in the entire world! I know of some more colleges that conduct this course--

Manipal Univ, SASTRA univ. & Andhra Univ also conducts Bsc programmes in Nuclear Physics..just in case you are interested..!

BTW, how hv you done in JEE & AIEEE??

----------


## proten

> Yup, the Nuclear Engg & Tech deptt in IIT Kanpur is one of the best in the entire world! I know of some more colleges that conduct this course--
> 
> Manipal Univ, SASTRA univ. & Andhra Univ also conducts Bsc programmes in Nuclear Physics..just in case you are interested..!
> 
> BTW, how hv you done in JEE & AIEEE??


thanks samah, for both the posts..
jee not qualified, aieee expecting 200 marks..
can u give me links for those BSC courses..??

----------


## ayuboy

Hi Samah,

I too need to know more about nuclear engg....sounds cool.....

[MENTION=13014]proten[/MENTION]: what do u think is the scope of nuclear engg.....? what attracted u to it??

----------


## proten

> Hi Samah,
> 
> I too need to know more about nuclear engg....sounds cool.....
> 
> [MENTION=13014]proten[/MENTION]: what do u think is the scope of nuclear engg.....? what attracted u to it??


firstly i like modern physics, i want to do sumthing in the field of power sector..
i wanted to work in ships.. but can't do marine for some reasons.. so i can get a chance to work in ships run by nuclear energy..
scope- i am not sure about india, but its very much there in foreign countries like US....
colleges for m.tech= jadavpur university, homi bhaba, sastra,  iit kanpur..

----------


## ayuboy

> firstly i like modern physics, i want to do sumthing in the field of power sector..
> i wanted to work in ships.. but can't do marine for some reasons.. so i can get a chance to work in ships run by nuclear energy..
> scope- i am not sure about india, but its very much there in foreign countries like US....
> colleges for m.tech= jadavpur university, homi bhaba, sastra,  iit kanpur..



If there is not much scope in India, then why are u planning to do Mtech in India?? Do the aforementioned colleges place the student in foreign countries? Pl reply...

----------


## proten

> If there is not much scope in India, then why are u planning to do Mtech in India?? Do the aforementioned colleges place the student in foreign countries? Pl reply...


*got this from a site* 
Scope of Nuclear Physics in India

Jobs in nuclear physics exist in research and educational institutes in India. Scholars are appointed as scientists, specialists, and fellowship scholars in research institutions. ISRO (Indian Space Research Organization) and DRDO (Defense Research and Development Organization) are major recruiters of nuclear scholars and scientists. 

Scope of Nuclear Physics Abroad

Scholars completing Nuclear physics courses in India are offered scope of research in leading institutes across the world. Space and astronomy research laboratories also offer lucrative opportunities to nuclear physicists.

*india has large thorium reserve.. germany has decided to quit nuclear plants by 2022..*

----------

